# New Version of CWShredder



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

New version 2.15 of CWShredder is out. Be sure to download the Stand Alone Version off to the right, this way you won't be downloading a bunch of other unnecessary junk. Here's the link http://www.intermute.com/spysubtract/cwshr...r_download.html -kd5-


----------



## sUBs (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info but the link is incorrect. 

Download link should be http://cwshredder.net/bin/CWShredder.exe
Link to download page > http://www.intermute.com/products/cwshredder.html


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

I posted this over in the "Security Hole" but will post it here also.....

*IMPORTANT*

Couple of things as to why I was holding off posting about this....

*1.* Version 2.15 is an Old version (Been out since MAY) (doesn't contain new varient updates)

New Varients in version *2.16*....

*1.* CWS.SnugWeb
*2.* CWS.CoolSearchA
*3.* CWS.EZSearch
*4.* CWS.CraftSearch
*5.* CWS.FindOnline
*6.* CWS.ShopNav.D
*7.* CWS.WebSearch

*Note* I tested both..and can confirm new varients missing from version *2.15*

*2.* The update feature inside CWShredder still downloads verison 2.15. TrendMicro has not released version *2.16* and has in fact pulled it from distribution.

*3.* It's confirmed version* 2.16* *DOES NOT* work on Windows 98/ME systems.

Merijn posted this over at DSLReport forum.....



> Merijn (original author of CWShredder)
> 
> This is a pretty stupid move by InterMute/TrendMicro. About 10% of all Windows users are still running on Win9x/ME. Strange that I can't pinpoint the libraries they refer to in the error message. The VB runtime libraries are available for all Windows versions, and only the .NET Framework is incompatible with Win95 only. I don't see why they would want to do this, unless it has something to do with a different NT-only feature.


So..I would hold off using this new version (2.16) until this is all sorted out. Some forums have links to both 2.15 and 2.16.


----------

